# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  SAM_1_20SD - added direct unlock for 15 Toshiba models

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SAM_1_20SD - added direct unlock for 15 Toshiba models.*  New version -  SAM_1_20SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section.
Added direct unlock  for next Japan Toshiba phones:
- TOSHIBA 705T
- TOSHIBA 810T
- TOSHIBA  811T
- TOSHIBA 813T
- TOSHIBA 814T
- TOSHIBA 815T
- TOSHIBA  822T
- TOSHIBA 823T
- TOSHIBA 824T
- TOSHIBA 830T
- TOSHIBA  910T
- TOSHIBA 911T
- TOSHIBA 912T
- TOSHIBA 920T
- TOSHIBA 921T

----------


## thehiddenhand

رائع

----------

